# AC compressor clutch assembly bearing.



## Same (Aug 1, 2013)

I have a 1998 200sx and I recently started hearing a grinding noise. I found out it was the AC compressor clutch assembly making the noise as we moved the pulley manually. I was wondering if anyone knew whether or not I could just replace the bearing itself? Thanks in advance!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

First, you should have posted this in the B14 Sentra/200SX group...not in the S12 200SX group. They are two, entirely different models!

Most people usually replace the entire compressor assembly with clutch with an aftermarket unit. The reason being is that you need special tools to remove and install the clutch and you need to use spacers (which are basically tiny flat washers) to adjust the clutch gap, which is critical to it's operation. Also, I don't think you can get the bearing alone; you have to buy it as part of the clutch assy. Either case, you would still need to evacuate the refrigerant and remove the compressor to replace the clutch (or compressor, depending on which route you go) and then put the system into a vacuum and recharge the refrigerant. Another option is to find a used compressor assy. in a salvage yard and take the gamble.


----------

